

Straight White Male: The Lowest Difficulty Setting There Is - johnny99
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2012/05/15/straight-white-male-the-lowest-difficulty-setting-there-is/

======
kls
_I should note that I’m planning to Mallet anyone who decides to start a
debate on the word “privilege” in this thread. I’ve already established that
straight white dudes often cannot deal with the term rationally; there’s no
need for a) any of them to prove it, b) anyone else to reiterate the fact._

Not much room for disagreeing with his summation now is there.

------
coldtea
Well, the only level easier than SWM is "(Upper)-Middle-class minority playing
the minority card".

If you're gay from a poor family in Alabama, you got it tough.

If you're gay from an upper middle class family in, say, New York, you can use
it to your advantage.

------
andrewchambers
The only thing easier than being a white man is complaining about how easy it
is.

------
thret
SWM: still several orders of magnitude harder than being a beautiful woman.

Seinfeld as evidence:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb72AJDFAjE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb72AJDFAjE)

